# gros soucis avec compte pop (sous orange avec Mail)



## clochelune (8 Février 2007)

bonjour!

voil&#224;, j'ai quelques soucis avec mon compte pop orange
je ne parviens plus &#224; recevoir les messages que l'on m'envoie, en revanche, je peux toujours en transmettre depuis ce compte pop et mon adresse principale

je pr&#233;cise que sous le compte .mac &#231;a fonctionne (mais je ne m'en sers pas)

je me questionne

je me suis aper&#231;ue que ma messagerie &#233;tait pleine hier, alors j'ai effac&#233; les messages sur le serveur, via le navigateur safari

ces messages m'&#233;taient tous parvenus auparavant et ce que je ne comprends pas car j'ai d&#251; mal activer un param&#232;tre, c'est qu'en recevant mes messages sur Mail ils restaient toujours sur la messagerie orange de safari (je compte &#224; pr&#233;sent utiliser davantage firefox que j'ai param&#233;tr&#233; en tant que navigateur principal il y a cinq minutes)

comment faire pour que les messages me parviennent &#224; nouveau tout en disparaissant de l'interface orange via le navigateur firefox ou safar comme &#231;a se passait sous le PC ? je n'aipas trouv&#233; l'astuce!

peut-&#234;tre l'interface orange &#233;tait encore param&#233;tr&#233;e pour recevoir mes messages via outlook express (que je n'utilise plus et n'ai pas install&#233; sur mon Mac... il est dans ma suite Microsoft Office pour Word mais je ne l'ai jamais ouvert)

pas tr&#232;s dou&#233;e dans tout &#231;a, si quelqu'un avait la solution que je pense toute b&#234;te, &#231;a serait super!

merci &#224; ceux-celles d'entres vous qui prendront le temps de m'expliquer bien en d&#233;tail les choses &#224; faire surtout (comme le fait B&#233;ber par exemple!)


----------



## MamaCass (8 Février 2007)

Salut clochelune 

J'ai une amie qui avait hier soir les m&#234;me probl&#232;mes que toi avec son compte Orange, &#224; savoir impossible de recevoir des mails mais l'envoi est possible, &#224; mon avis il y a un probl&#232;me sur le serveur d'orange.

Pour que les messages soient supprim&#233;s sur le serveur d&#232;s que tu les receptionnes dans Mail, il faut aller dans mail > pr&#233;f&#233;rences > comptes > selectionner ton compte > r&#233;glages serveur > l&#224; tu as une option pour supprimer les messages du serveur d&#232;s reception sur ton macbook. 

Tu peux &#233;galement d&#233;cider de les garder 1,2,3 semaine(s) sur le serveur, enfin tu r&#232;gles le temps que tu veux.


----------



## clochelune (8 Février 2007)

salut MamaCass

est-ce que je dois donc cocher apr&#232;s r&#233;cup&#233;ration supprimer la copie du serveur

j'ai mis au bout d'une semaine

je n'&#233;tais pas authentifi&#233;e sur le compte.pop alors que oui sur le compte.mac

mais en effet mon p&#232;re a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;connect&#233; durant un w-e complet

l&#224; je crois que j'avais &#233;t&#233; d&#233;connect&#233;e d'air port o&#249; il y a encore des soucis malgr&#233; le nouveau patch

je me suis branch&#233;e via &#233;thernet et la connexion passe

j'ai tent&#233; l'envoi d'un message sur mon compte.pop via yahoo

je verrai!

merci (j'avais commenc&#233; un premier message qui s'est perdu!)

&#233;dit le message yahoo sur orange ne passe toujours pas!
bon &#231;a doit &#234;tre un probl&#232;me de leur part!


----------



## MamaCass (8 Février 2007)

Tu peux en effet cocher "supprimer au bout d'une semaine" comme &#231;a, hop toutes les semaines, ca fait du menage sur ta boite sur le serveur Orange.

Les probl&#232;mes de serveurs pop et smtp sont fr&#233;quents en ce moment chez orange... ne t'inqui&#232;tes pas, ca va revenir


----------



## clochelune (8 Février 2007)

coucou MamaCass

en fait, quand je coche supprimer au bout d'une semaine ça ne supprime les messages sur sur orange via le navigateur mais pas sur la boite mail elle-même ? ou aussi ? car là je dois garder certains des messages dans Mail
ça ne supprimera pas par exemple les messages mis dans les dossiers que j'ai créé pour tout classer ?

en tout cas, je peux envoyer les messages donc c'est déjà ça
je préviendrai qu'on m'écrive sur yahoo en attendant

j'ai modifié le plus important pour les messages concernant le comité poésie que je redirige sur yahoo en attente qu'orange se remette

je crois en effet que ces temps-ci ils ont pas mal de soucis à régler
mais ça ne dure jamais bien longtemps!


es-tu toujours ravie de ton MacPro  ?
et ces soucis air port et tout tu as réglé cela ?
je crois que tu es passée d'orange à free c'est bien ça ?

bises de la clochelune!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2007)

Ces reglages sont pour regler le d&#233;lai avant suppression des copies de messages ( qui sont  arriv&#233;s sur ton Mail)  sur le serveur ( d'orange)
Pas  pour supprimer  sur ton ordi.
Ce qui est sur ton Mail c'est toi qui vois comment tu ranges


----------



## MamaCass (8 Février 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> coucou MamaCass
> 
> en fait, quand je coche supprimer au bout d'une semaine ça ne supprime les messages sur sur orange via le navigateur mais pas sur la boite mail elle-même ? ou aussi ? car là je dois garder certains des messages dans Mail
> ça ne supprimera pas par exemple les messages mis dans les dossiers que j'ai créé pour tout classer ?



En fait quand quelqu'un t'envoie un mail, il arrive sur le serveur d'Orange.

Ensuite toi avec ton logiciel "Mail" tu le receptionnes.

Donc celui qui se trouve sur le serveur; tu t'en fiches . 

Le fait de supprimer les messages sur le serveur n'est pas gênant et tu n'en a plus besoin, puisque tu viens de les relever dans "Mail" ils sont donc sur ton ordinateur.

Et si tu les supprimes du serveur au bout d'une semaine de façon automatique, ceux qui sont dans ton ordinateur, dans "Mail" ils sont là et ils y restent.

Je sais pas si j'ai été claire là.:rose::rose:



clochelune a dit:


> es-tu toujours ravie de ton MacPro  ?
> et ces soucis air port et tout tu as réglé cela ?
> je crois que tu es passée d'orange à free c'est bien ça ?
> 
> bises de la clochelune!



Je te répond sur ce sujet par MP, sinon je vais faire du HS :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## clochelune (8 Février 2007)

super Pascal et MamaCass


j'ai donc bien compris que &#231;a suprrimerait uniquement les messages sur le serveur Orange, pas via Mail, exactement ce que je souhaite!

de plus, je receptionne &#224; nouveau mes messages!

j'avais fait un test sur le PC de ma m&#232;re sous wanadoo en usb et l&#224; j'avais re&#231;u mon message en me connectant sur mon compte
j'avais auparavant v&#233;rifi&#233; que ma m&#232;re recevait elle aussi les messages sur sa messagerie en lui en  envoyant un et oui!

alors je suis retourn&#233;e sous mon MacBook, et je re&#231;ois &#224; nouveau les messages sur mon compte.pop principal!


en plus j'ai appris comment supprimer les messages du serveur orange via le navigateur

chouette! et merci!

je vais voir le MP alors ;-)


----------

